# MEMORIES released at Immediate Music



## Valérie_D (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi All,

So I composed the piano for 3 pieces on the recent release by Immediate Music, Memories, which 2 of them can be heard in this demo (Ounce 5'26'' and Wings 7'02''): 



Aleksandar Dimitrijevic did all the arrangments and it was a great collaboration.

Cheers,

Valérie


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 5, 2015)

Excellent writing and production!


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 6, 2015)

Great tracks and superb arrangements too. 
Congrats! Good luck with placements!


----------



## dannymc (Nov 6, 2015)

Congrats Valerie, i'm loving Once, beautiful piece.


----------



## Lex (Nov 7, 2015)

Great work Valerie!


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 7, 2015)

Haha, just realised it was you because of your facebook link, indeed, what an inspiring album!


----------



## GULL (Nov 7, 2015)

Congrats Valerie! Good work!!


----------



## Wibben (Nov 7, 2015)

Congratulations! Fantastic work indeed


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 7, 2015)

Great stuff. I have enjoyed following your progress toward your goals here on V.I.C. Congratulations on your achievement and I look forward to seeing this continue. Thanks for sharing your journey.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 7, 2015)

Me too, Patrick. Congrats, Valérie!


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your kind words, the local paper, super interested as always by what I do just wrote an article about it, they tought it would help composers to know the domain of libraries better, sorry, c'est en français.  

http://www.hebdorivenord.com/Culture/2015-11-06/article-4334329/La-compositrice-Valerie-Delaney-a-la-conquete-dHollywood/1


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 7, 2015)

Managed to read it via Google translator which made for some rather strange English, but got the gist of it!!!
Great stuff!


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah, they're super motivated and they say that I'm taking over hollywood in the title (yeah, right), still, they just talk about Immediate Music and my collaboration with Alex.


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 7, 2015)

Yep. May I ask, is that your first library release?


----------



## Jetzer (Nov 7, 2015)

Congrats! Lovely to see the progress you've made.


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 7, 2015)

It's my third library release


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 7, 2015)

Your progress is very inspiring, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## dannymc (Nov 8, 2015)

> Yeah, they're super motivated and they say that I'm taking over hollywood in the title (yeah, right), still, they just talk about Immediate Music and my collaboration with Alex.



well immediate is still the biggest trailer house in hollywood isn't it so maybe not too crazy


----------



## Jaap (Nov 8, 2015)

Awesome Valérie! Sounds really great and congratulations on the release  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Lex (Nov 8, 2015)

Jaap said:


> Sounds really great



Thank you.


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey thank you so much everybody for all the kind words, I'm starting to inspire myself too!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

